# Fernco power



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Just the last call of the day.. been working on other stuff lately but have a laugh at this... Fernco this fernco that fernco everything.. plus a check valve to boot... when my kit hen sink has a problem I just put a check valve and all my troubles go away


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ha! Awesome! a rubber p-trap from Canadian tire, I see those on the rack all the time! Then you have a ballooned fernco, was it frozen to expand like that?

It also looks like a very dirty apartment. I hate dirty places!


I also see a k-3800 and it looks like a 3/8" cable, you can get it through 1 1/2" pipe? I usually use it only as a last resort on a pipe that small fearing it'll get stuck.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes that's the 3/8" I modified the end to be like the open wound cutter.. 1.5" pipes all day chews up and spits out.. copper galv abs np. I'm gonna have to drive to Quebec to give you a drain cleaning lesson.. like I said you won't get that cable through nothing if its straight.. no it's 1.5" fernco too big for copper needs to be next size down.. 

I like when they are dirty.. just not filthy there is a difference..

I pulled all that out and put it back system 15 with a inline c.o with 1.25x 1.5 fernco only one this time.. I would normally used a Tyler clamp but I didn't have any on board.. 

I've put my 3/8" cable around bath tubs like 1.25" dwv copper...

You know those stupid traps under the floor in the new houses with island sinks or whatever... I use that cable... you gotta do more calls and get it looser and worked in it becomes really flexible once you've beat it in.. i run my machine in reverse to go out and forward to come back. Only go in forward if blockage is really hard.. when it's new you can run in forward without it binding..


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Like I said usually I use 5/16 for basins and bathtubs only... 3/8" for kitchens laundry 2" f.d like I said I have and do put it around an 1.5 trap and you really gotta giver to make it go but I prefer 5/16 for going around a trap.. I've cleared 6" main line with 3/8" cable before you know those no choice scenarios... they dont like roots too much so careful when you think it could be a root issue.... I personally have never got a my k3800 stuck and I've been in the ground alot.. I used my k3800 to dig my 5/8" general cable out of roots before believe it or not


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Reminds me of this mcdonalds lol


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

That's awesome.. have definitely seen stuff like that before I love when theres 5 different types of pipe in 5'.. just makes me smile


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Reminds me of this mcdonalds lol


Bon Appétit!


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I wonder why that sink has a 3" check valve on it.? Or is it one of those stupid flow restrictors.. I twice got a call for a plugged toilet 2 separate locations.. those same style check valves.. now that I did get my cable stuck on... had to go down below and climb into ceiling of offices and open the check valve to get my cable out. And chuck the gate into the garbage


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Reminds me of this mcdonalds lol


the rube goldberg special...............


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I wonder why that sink has a 3" check valve on it.? Or is it one of those stupid flow restrictors.. I twice got a call for a plugged toilet 2 separate locations.. those same style check valves.. now that I did get my cable stuck on... had to go down below and climb into ceiling of offices and open the check valve to get my cable out. And chuck the gate into the garbage


It's a BWV Back water valve. Wait till you get stuck in one of them under the concrete and you don't know where it is. My second underground clog and I got caught in one of them I think.

Be very aware if you do that as a one man shop to throw away a gate and it floods from a back up you will be held responsible to pay for damages, your insurance deny the claim and a 15 000$ fine plus court fees, plus lawyer or an attorney fee and may revoke your licence.

Every freaking move you make may come to bite you back when you don't expect it.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Whats the over/ under that they paid normal price without trying to haggle?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> Whats the over/ under that they paid normal price without trying to haggle?


Can you re-phrase that? We don't understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

It's a BWV Back water valve. Wait till you get stuck in one of them under the concrete and you don't know where it is. My second underground clog and I got caught in one of them I think.

Be very aware if you do that as a one man shop to throw away a gate and it floods from a back up you will be held responsible to pay for damages, your insurance deny the claim and a 15 000$ fine plus court fees, plus lawyer or an attorney fee and may revoke your licence.

Every freaking move you make may come to bite you back when you don't expect it.[/QUOTE]

Your right tango, however if you snake through it will back up again when the flapper isn't sitting in right spot...

You never mention it to anyone if I do remove so nobody knows... however i do mention that those style back flow (check valve) are no longer approved for use (underground for sure) that the only approve back water valve has to be in the normally open position and those are normally closed... I'm telling you from experience backwater valves are more problems than they solve and they dont work period... I've seen them explode from the pressure.. one guy had his basement flood like 6 times... he had a backflow installed it failed he had 2 inline installed they both failed... he ended up installing venturi pump into two large pits with overflows from his sewer as well as back water valves one inside one outside.. He was upstream from a pumping station and was definitely prone for sewer back ups.. 

I used to install tons of those.. for 3 years straight i was installing them .. our city has a program for assistance in getting one installed... you get one of those or a sump pit ...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Your right tango, however if you snake through it will back up again when the flapper isn't sitting in right spot...
> 
> You never mention it to anyone if I do remove so nobody knows... however i do mention that those style back flow (check valve) are no longer approved for use (underground for sure) that the only approve back water valve has to be in the normally open position and those are normally closed... I'm telling you from experience backwater valves are more problems than they solve and they dont work period... I've seen them explode from the pressure.. one guy had his basement flood like 6 times... he had a backflow installed it failed he had 2 inline installed they both failed... he ended up installing venturi pump into two large pits with overflows from his sewer as well as back water valves one inside one outside.. He was upstream from a pumping station and was definitely prone for sewer back ups..
> 
> I used to install tons of those.. for 3 years straight i was installing them .. our city has a program for assistance in getting one installed... you get one of those or a sump pit ...


There are legal here above or below ground, a mainline BWV can only be installed on a main line in a private residential house. Not in an apartment building or commercial.

I agree lots of people still get a sewer back up and flood even if they have any kind of BWV. Some have told me they had 12 backs up due to rain. I saw a few utube videos where some small comapany documented them by testing them out. They all leaked and by a lot!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

A new 2" fernco on clean 2" pvc pipe will hold to at least 30psi. One of the best tricks I have is to take a stick of pipe, wrap some electrical tape on it to build up the diameter, hammer it into an old cast iron drain, and then use a fernco drain cap to hook up a garden hose and blow it out with hot water.




Also, unrelated, do not put more than 3psi on a good condition oil tank or the panels will start to pop outward.






.


----------



## Mikeob1998 (Apr 22, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> A new 2" fernco on clean 2" pvc pipe will hold to at least 30psi. One of the best tricks I have is to take a stick of pipe, wrap some electrical tape on it to build up the diameter, hammer it into an old cast iron drain, and then use a fernco drain cap to hook up a garden hose and blow it out with hot water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is the Fernco drain cap used to adapt to harden hose threads?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Mikeob1998 said:


> How is the Fernco drain cap used to adapt to harden hose threads?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think you know what I drain cap is. I assume you are thinking of a regular cap. Attached is a picture of a drain cap.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I bet an m.j would hold more than 30 psi. cap vent hook to drain.. who needs Drain snakes anymore lol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Can you re-phrase that? We don't understand what you are trying to say.



It's a gambling term. He is saying that he would bet they tried to dicker him on price.




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> I bet an m.j would hold more than 30 psi. cap vent hook to drain.. who needs Drain snakes anymore lol



By "m.j" do you mean a "mission joint"(mission coupling)? If you really wanted pressure I would use a 4-band no-hub connector with the 3/8" drive hose clamps.


And I definitely agree with snakes being obsolete sometimes. I just had a call yesterday for a kitchen sink line. Ran the snake first, no dice. Cut the trap adapter off and used my drain cap to run hot water from the faucet down under pressure. Worked great cuz that water must have been straight from the boiler, couldn't even hold the valve it was so hot. That grease just melted away and blew out.




.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > I bet an m.j would hold more than 30 psi. cap vent hook to drain.. who needs Drain snakes anymore lol
> ...


Up here we call them m.j like mechanical joint but yes a no hub connector for sure get that hot water to blast the goo to china


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> By "m.j" do you mean a "mission joint"(mission coupling)? If you really wanted pressure I would use a 4-band no-hub connector with the 3/8" drive hose clamps.
> 
> 
> And I definitely agree with snakes being obsolete sometimes. I just had a call yesterday for a kitchen sink line. Ran the snake first, no dice. Cut the trap adapter off and used my drain cap to run hot water from the faucet down under pressure. Worked great cuz that water must have been straight from the boiler, couldn't even hold the valve it was so hot. That grease just melted away and blew out.
> ...


If a hole was punched that sounds like a great idea. However if it remains solidly clogged and that black goo would overflow on the roof from the vent and drip on the side of the house. Not good.

It would be just my luck the vent terminates in the wall filling the wall cavity or attic and ruins the ceiling!:crying:

The water ram would be an option but in my experience I've blown a few pipes apart as they were diy specials. The


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Up here we call them m.j like mechanical joint but yes a no hub connector for sure *get that hot water to blast the goo to china*



So you are a black market exporter too! :wink::wink:

You send it to them to make gutter oil!


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > Up here we call them m.j like mechanical joint but yes a no hub connector for sure *get that hot water to blast the goo to china*
> ...


Lmfao, indirectly I am just create more work for the municipalities cleaning the streets. Could honestly melt that goo down and burn it to create electricity wipes are like fire starter


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I don't think you know what I drain cap is. I assume you are thinking of a regular cap. Attached is a picture of a drain cap.


Thinking about that, all I have to do is put a cap at the end of my undersink contraption as I already have a a valve on it

Great!


----------

